# how can I get the tcp_syncache_hashsize per second?



## yasin (Sep 17, 2019)

hi,
I want to find the value of tcp_syncache_hashsize which is used ( or filled) in each second.
I used time_second but I don't know which variable store this value?

thanks in advance


----------

